# biggest bucks shot this year?



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey guys I was just wondering what was your biggest buck this year?
mine was a 10 pointer and was 250 pounds. Please state the weight and number of points.


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry, but the amount of points really doesn't mean much if you don't have a picture....


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

i dont no how to post em


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

sorry about that man, i didn't mean to be rude... do you have any idea what that buck you got would score?

Have a good day boys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

these werent the biggest bucks of our lives....but it will be a memory to remember........well it was getting late so i was walking around the holler to get my dad and lil brother......we i heard a shot so i went to investigate...and i could see my dad and lil brother's orange so i sat down and then a nice 8 point walked in front of me at 40 yards and couldnt see me cause of the cover.....and i go heavy on camo....right before i got a shot i heard a second shot.....my buck turned to see and i dropped him with a picture perfect shot behind the shoulder.....well after i inspected my shot i went to brag to josh and dad but dad was all smiles.....turns out dad was asleep when josh woke him to tell him deer were coming and josh wasnt comfortable with the shot.....so dad killed a 9 point.....explaining the firsat shot......then when the 9 dropped a young 5 stepped into the opening....and my lil brother dropped him (his first buck).....so it ended up we all killed our buck for the year and it couldnt have happened anyu better


----------

